# LaDONT



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Went to ladue today from 7:30am-3:00pm and launched the boat from the south ramp. Water temp was between 59-64°F. Fished ALOT OF WATER: brush piles, bays with weeds and drop offs but could not find the schools of crappie. Between my buddy and I, we boated around 30 gills (none big enough to fillet). He did have one very nice 4lb bass on a 2" silver tube under a float but he only caught one small 8" crappie. I caught one throw back crappie and 2 keepers. One was 10.5" and one was 12.25". Great day to be on the water, just wish it would have produced a little better.


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

That's a lot of gills. Too bad they were all so small. I've been struggling to find gills there so far this year.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

It's a shame how far downhill that lake had gone.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

What caused this to happen?


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Been fishing Ladue for 30+ years. There's definitely been a change there. When it was required to have a permit to fish it seemed better. Less pressure, bigger panfish and bass in numbers. Seems like the pressure may have caught up with the lake. Not unusual to have the ramp packed on weekdays now. I still fish it religiously and have some great days out there but it is a bit tougher.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

slashbait said:


> What caused this to happen?


 Somehow ?? White perch ended up in the lake and have basically taken over. It was a nice crappie , gills and walleye lake. Now catfish and w perch, granted it's not a stunted lake for those species but you have to work for what you after. The bass tourneys have done good in past years. Don't know if that still stands.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

The moron who dumped the white perch in LaDue ruined an amazing fishery. In the mid 90's we used to fish out there almost every weekend in May and June and you could bank on bring home 5 or 6 walleyes every time out with a few bonus monster crappies. 
I live less than 5 miles from LaDue and now I wouldn't even waste the gas to get there. Very sad. 
The state needs start a vigorous pike or Muskie stocking program in LaDue to get the white perch problem under control.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Like that name...La Don't! Very Funny! LOL! But the fact is, that what used to be a great fishery is no more! Why you ask? Simple, white perch. They are big time
feeders and destroy the eggs and hatchlings of those fish we like to catch. Unfortunately, they are also big time breeders and can easily overpopulate a lake the size La Don't ( LOL )! Have you noticed the size of the bass, nice ha? Well, they are feeding on the white perch and whatever else they catch. Result? The stuff we like to catch is simply disappearing.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Everyone in this thread is spot on. Terrible lake. No fish worth catching. Everyone stay away. Do not waste your time....


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hell of a channel catfish lake actually, but would love to see some flatheads put in there.


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

i really dont know that the pressure hurt it but i started to notice a decline right after the army corp of engineers harvested the weeds in the north end about 20 years ago a girl in the old boathouse told me they dumped a herbicide in there also. then the white perch explosion it is a shame ladue used to be a tremendous fishery i gave up on it a couple years ago.


----------



## daletitan (Jan 29, 2015)

Been fishing Ladue for about 30+years seen a lot of changes, but you are all correct, the white perch have to go! but I will still Carp there and that is still a blast......


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been told that the white perch were native, there from the river when it was dammed ... but they have taken over, they eat a lot of fish eggs


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I doubt those perch were native to the river , I fished it back in the mid 70 s when you had to get permits to boat there. And did a lot of panfishing and crappie fishing and never caught anything near it . I think just another guess where they came from.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

got that info from D'arcy Egan ... if that's a branch of the Cuyahoga it's certainly possible


----------



## dennyk (Apr 10, 2012)

Labman1127 said:


> The moron who dumped the white perch in LaDue ruined an amazing fishery. In the mid 90's we used to fish out there almost every weekend in May and June and you could bank on bring home 5 or 6 walleyes every time out with a few bonus monster crappies.
> I live less than 5 miles from LaDue and now I wouldn't even waste the gas to get there. Very sad.
> The state needs start a vigorous pike or Muskie stocking program in LaDue to get the white perch problem under control.


Fished this lake since high school-over50 years ago. This lake used to be like shooting fish in a barrel. Tremendous crappie populations some years. Then the white perch showed up. They came down the river from East Branch which was ruined long ago by the white perch. The guy in the little store next to East Branch on 322 used to sell bait, sometimes he sold Lake Erie minnows-emerald shiners. Heard a couple guys long ago say that those white perch got into East Branch from being mixed in with the Lake Erie minnows. I know he sold emerald shiners at times because I used to buy them there-not always but sometimes. That's the best explanation I've heard about how the white perch got into LaDue. RIP LaDue.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

The white perch were dumped in their by some moron. They are not native species period. 
They creek that feeds LaDue is Bridge creek and not the cuyahoga.


----------



## dennyk (Apr 10, 2012)

Labman1127 said:


> The white perch were dumped in their by some moron. They are not native species period.
> They creek that feeds LaDue is Bridge creek and not the cuyahoga.


I thought they were connected in some way-like by occasional flooding.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

The perch got there from guys bringing shiners from Erie to crappie fish and dumping the leftovers in and little white devils where mixed in. That's what the bait shop guy said. That's the reason no to your technically not allowed to transport live Erie bait more than 5 miles from the lake. You can get fined


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Drain it and start over!! It's sad but I think it's the only way to go. Some states mandate that if a lake gets infested with white perch they drain it. Let's get it done


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Weird..went to LaDue yesterday..beautiful day and I caught 5 nice largemouth a pike..and a big ol carp..but no white perch.. best not go there..I must of caught the only game fish left in the drink..


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Me and my dad used to do well on walleye there when i was a kid very sad now


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

I catch largemouth at ladue and monster cats.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

marshal45 said:


> Drain it and start over!! It's sad but I think it's the only way to go. Some states mandate that if a lake gets infested with white perch they drain it. Let's get it done


first, odnr and the state don't want to spend money so it won't happen. Also all the water in that area are infested with white perch. They will get back in there with flooding and wildlife transfers like birds. They need to stock it with flatheads or stripers or something. And it is really funny, people in the coastal northeast love white perch and consider yellow perch as bad. Lol. In England carp are a prized fish and considered a delicacy ( gross) . The bottom line is we live in a state that doesn't manage fisheries very well and they really don't care what you think. It takes money and odnr recreation is subject to budget cuts not increases. The only real hope for ladue is a cheap stocking of big predator fish and to be honest that seems very unlikely. thanks


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

I doubt the city of Akron would allow it to be drained. Used to love the fish ladue when I was a kid. Now, ride right pass it and head to mosquito.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That's true about Akron, the water supply and surrounding lands is theirs but now managed by the ODNR.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Eegads. Let's get a few facts straight.
White perch did not come from the Cuyahoga River or East Branch Res. 
LaDue flows *over a dam *into Bridge Creek, which flows into the Cuyahoga.
More than likely, the white perch were in a bucket of minnows bought near Lake Erie, that were dumped into the lake. I highly doubt someone would purposefully do that.
White Perch are a non-native, invasive specie, they got into Lake Ontario from the east coast when they built the Erie Canal. They got around Niagara Falls and into Lake Erie when the built the Welland Canal around the Falls along with the Sea Lamprey. They are actually a salt water/brackish water fish that can survive in fresh water.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

We need to have weekly white perch tournaments, biggest cooler . 20 boats 10 bucks a boat we could thin them out. Or more boats would be nice just to meet some fellow ogf guys and make some cash.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

They had a white perch tourney years ago and guys had two coolers full and this one guy from the Cleveland area was taking all that weren't wanted he loved them fish. Didn't even fase the population.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Count me in for a white perch tournament! This was from last year right around this time. Doesn't look like a whole lot, but we caught 68 in under an hour and then got bored.


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

I would also be in for a white perch tournament. I think they are a very good fish to eat. I am mostly a C&R fisherman, buy I will regarly keep those perch.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

snag said:


> They had a white perch tourney years ago and guys had two coolers full and this one guy from the Cleveland area was taking all that weren't wanted he loved them fish. Didn't even fase the population.


i agree one tournament wont do much, but have weekly ones for a while or until guys get bored. and like i said just meeting the guys would be fun.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Some moron dumped them in North Reservoir in Portage Lakes a few years back too.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I fish up there quite a bit and generally do OK. Never smoke 'em, but rarely get skunked either. 

Went out Saturday morning and battled the weather in the canoe. Got on the water at about 630 and finally gave up a little before noon. Got rained on quite a bit - glad I went back to the truck and grabbed the rain gear. Fished from the 44 ramp to the west all the way to the Auburn Rd bridge. Also fished a little on the East side of the 44 bridge. 

Caught one 10" bass and one nice crappie - 13" or so. Blech. Slow. Ned rig, spinnerbait, squarebill, Senko...

Also saw a guy out there with an electric "outboard". Wasn't a trolling motor and got the boat moving pretty good. I've seen him out there a couple other times. Anybody here?

Also in for the white perch tournaments


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

How easily are these caught from shore?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Im curious about it as well, i think a white perch was the first fish i ever caught and i want to try to get a few for the pan.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm all for eating a few and "helping the cause" if they can be caught under a bobber or something from shore. I have no boat


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Same. Id get one but i dont have a garage to put it, still cant swim, and i dont know how i would transport it. Probably couldnt car top it (coupe with sunroof) and my 100 hp, automatic car wouldnt be able to handle a really heavy trailer/boat combo so id have to be light as possible. Still going to look and see what my options are though. I started at jon boats. I was hoping i wouldnt have to do a kayak. Im claustrophobic and also a bit thick. (215 LBS)


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

For anyone shore bound you can park along 422 east bound before the water and walked the causeway and fish anywhere, lot of guys go to the bridge, or park on Far East side by Shaw road a small pull off along 422, then walk back and fish. Some bass along the rip rap and guys gets channel cats by the bridge and crappie.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Cool. I've casted there trying for walleye. Didn't know if there was specific area for white perch if ya had to be deep, in a channel, or what kind of lake bottom... maybe some decent day will try when I can't drive all way to pull or going for day fishing. Pymy I try at night.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Is Jim's where everyone gets bait I assume?


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

White perch are too easy to catch anywhere on that lake. Go there you will catch them.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

They are aggressive fish. I've caught them on worms, minnows, and small lures in the Cuyahoga River. They get in the way of my smallmouth fishing.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2017)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Same. Id get one but i dont have a garage to put it, still cant swim, and i dont know how i would transport it. Probably couldnt car top it (coupe with sunroof) and my 100 hp, automatic car wouldnt be able to handle a really heavy trailer/boat combo so id have to be light as possible. Still going to look and see what my options are though. I started at jon boats. I was hoping i wouldnt have to do a kayak. Im claustrophobic and also a bit thick. (215 LBS)



I also started with Jon boats.. I can't swim for crap, but could if my life depended on it.. before I got my truck I put my old kayak up on top of a grandam with a sunroof, I'm also a bit thick as well and claustrophobic... this was a decent cheaper sit in kayak and on nimi the feeling of being out in a yak is hard to describe I instantly feel in love.., i think kayaks are the way to go..I would never go back to Jon boats, but that's just me.. now I have a truck and a expensive sit on top yak..


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I second the yak. Mine's an old one, 9'-6 long. Don't think they are as tippy as they look. I've purposefully tried to tip mine, and wasn't easy. And, yeah, the duck's-eye perspective is awesome.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Labman1127 said:


> The moron who dumped the white perch in LaDue ruined an amazing fishery. In the mid 90's we used to fish out there almost every weekend in May and June and you could bank on bring home 5 or 6 walleyes every time out with a few bonus monster crappies.
> I live less than 5 miles from LaDue and now I wouldn't even waste the gas to get there. Very sad.
> The state needs start a vigorous pike or Muskie stocking program in LaDue to get the white perch problem under control.


Is La Don't a state lake now ? I thought the city of Akron owned it?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Akron owned state regulated


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I heard it is now state owned and good things have already happened...soon to be updated...?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

What good things have happened? I don't see Akron doing anything to it , they haven't in the past thirty some years.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

The state now owns all the land around it the water is technically akrons. The dam is army corps. They are taking a little more action on the state end because of stocking programs and the jump in activity but you'll never see the kind of state involvement that you do at state lakes. And honestly I don't see what more they will or can do when it's not there water. It's up to Akron what goes into the involvement of the lake unfortunately


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Good things have definitely not happened since state took over stewardship..unless you prefer more shoreline access..which is fine..but the amount of garbage it has brought is ridiculous..Wish they'd go back to having to buy permits to fish there..was much more peaceful and clean..But im getting old and doubt lll ever see the old LaDue back in it's glory again.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm curious as to where the info came from about the corps of enginners having control of the dam? First time ever hearing that .


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Looked it up. They control the dam and land around the spill 500' either side


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Looked it up. They control the dam and land around the spill 500' either side


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry for double. I had to really dig was looking for water levels and temps. Found they don't have public record at least I could find but they control the dam


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks ,lot of stuff on that lake no one knows about.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

So does the state have control of improving the ramps? And I wonder how Akron regulates water flow in and out of Rockwell if the corps runs ladues dam? Very curious stuff..I cut my teeth for Walleye on that lake...at one point I knew almost every inch of it...gave up after the white perch invasion...I'm sure there are still a lot of nice eyes in there to be caught.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Well my understanding is because it Akron water surrounded and regulated by state land and dam controlled by army there isn't much on it because nobody wants to do all the stuff for something that's not technically there's 100%. Again I don't blame them but it is like a black hole situation. I have heard the division of wildlife is doing more along with Akron. What that is idk. The reason army runs the dam is they built it and it regulates water flow of the Cuyahoga river which as we know is government water so that is why it's there job.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Army does all the water flow for the Hoga dams the state sets flow rates required. Now since Akron got in doo doo for having nasty outflow they agreed with the epa instead of fixing old sewage treatment and stuff to keep a high flow rate on the dryer months that's why they open up east branch and ladue like all the fricken way in the fall. BS they just don't fix there problem


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

They (don't know who they is) released 150,000 walleye in there yesterday.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

marshal45 said:


> They (don't know who they is) released 150,000 walleye in there yesterday.


I think I saw these guys around Ladue yesterday at the same time they were releasing the walleye.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ladue does not have a walleye problem. There are plenty in there. However they are impossible to catch so continuing to release them doesn't help the matter. Not until the white perch are gone.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Doesn't anybody night fish there??? Ya know... Walleye are nocturnal...white perch diurnal....do the math!!!


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

westbranchbob said:


> Doesn't anybody night fish there??? Ya know... Walleye are nocturnal...white perch diurnal....do the math!!!


Do you??


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

westbranchbob said:


> Doesn't anybody night fish there??? Ya know... Walleye are nocturnal...white perch diurnal....do the math!!!


I did fish there many times till 1am on the boat,casting ,trolling,never hit eye after 8pm.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I fish there weekly. Only caught a few after dark most were hr before dark haven't caught any since 2 years ago. Tough lake for eyes but they stock fingerlings so the white perch eat good every 2 years. I always thought it would be good eventually but really think when they stock it the whiteys gobble them up


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

westbranchbob said:


> Doesn't anybody night fish there??? Ya know... Walleye are nocturnal...white perch diurnal....do the math!!!


Y'know, I've been thinking the same thing. Used to always be able to get a walleye or two after dark on Rapalas in the old days, and white perch don't feed at night. . .


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Does the City of Akron still own LaDont? Are they still using the water...they will never sell. Use to be a great fishery. My dad used to take me there as a kid...I miss them both.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Akron controls the water..State now controls the land.


----------



## StormsWarning (Jul 1, 2012)

fished there today 7:30 am to 12 noon. caught nothing but w.perch and 2 very small crappie. i was at the bridge off 422, guys in boats were doing major damage on the bass. guy came by me and had 5 on a stringer in his boat.


----------



## Juwayne22 (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't fish LaDue often, I'm more of an Erie guy. The only two walleye i ever caught at LaDue were both monsters...both in the 30 inch range. You have to troll the biggest effing crank in your box so the white perch don't hit it.


----------



## Rich Nye (Jun 23, 2017)

StormsWarning said:


> fished there today 7:30 am to 12 noon. caught nothing but w.perch and 2 very small crappie. i was at the bridge off 422, guys in boats were doing major damage on the bass. guy came by me and had 5 on a stringer in his boat.


Where were they fishing? North or South of the bridge ?


----------



## StormsWarning (Jul 1, 2012)

he was coming from the south end


----------

